#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  What are the Digital Farming methods are in use today?

## Lorraine

Hello Friends,

Digital Farming technology enables agriculture or makes agriculture process simpler.
There are many different ways that digital farming can power agriculture.



Can you guys list down the most popular Digital Farming methods in the market today?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Digital Farming technology enables agriculture or makes agriculture process simpler.
> There are many different ways that digital farming can power agriculture.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys list down the most popular Digital Farming methods in the market today?


 Software, mobile computing, and data analyticsare no longer the sole domain of Europe and North America—crop protection is becoming more technical and data-driven for smallholder farmers. These should be the problemn I guess!

----------

